
Etherbots: Strategic Battling and Reward-Based Economies in Multiplayer Games [pdf] - AReallyGoodName
https://www.docdroid.net/5sazIH2/etherbots.pdf
======
shedside
Game economies have fascinated me since I sold a party hat on Runescape for
the real-world equivalent of several hundred dollars. Scarcity is the main
driving force of value everywhere, and the guaranteed transparency of smart
contracts should have unique This is a really interesting read; I'm impressed
a crypto game has put this much effort into their system.

